# Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-1065G7 undervolt greyed out on ThrottleStop_9.2.9



## gabgab (May 5, 2021)

hi there,

I just got a new Asus Zenbook which has a Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-1065G7 and somewhat disappointed on CPU performance, but it's maybe that's to be expected as it's an ultrabook.

anyway i wanted to undervolt CPU as that's going so well on my other laptop, a 2.5 years old i5 which works rock solid at max cpu clock with underclock under heavy load.

It seems not possible to unlock that.. is that a limitation of the CPU? or bios ? 

this is how it looks like now






I got some extra performance by doing few other tweaks in Throttlestop but it seems i cannot really undervolt .

Plus the clock of this CPU does not stay stable at the max, even with High Performance and with AC connected (which does on my i5 stable like a rock) - i cannot figure out if that's the way this i7 is designed or is because something is "missing out".

anything else worth trying?
current win version:




many thanks


----------



## unclewebb (May 6, 2021)

Intel released a microcode update in December 2019. Many manufacturers have added this update to their recent BIOS versions which blocks out CPU voltage control. There is nothing ThrottleStop can do when the BIOS locks this feature.

You can try setting the turbo power limits higher and you can try checking the FIVR Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits box. This helps some laptops but not all. The 1065G7 has a 15W TDP rating and some manufacturers are enforcing that limit. Your CPU will need to throttle and slow down so long term, power consumption does not exceed this limit. Watch the Limit Reasons window when running something simple like Cinebench R20.









						MAXON Cinebench (R20.0) Download
					

CINEBENCH is a real-world cross platform test suite that evaluates your computer's performance capabilities. CINEBENCH is based on MAXON's award-winn




					www.techpowerup.com
				




If you have set the power limits higher and if you have checked the Disable and Lock box and you are still seeing PL1 or PL2 power limit throttling lighting up red at 15W, there is nothing else you can do.


----------



## gabgab (May 6, 2021)

cheers unclewebb, i've done that already and goes much better, especially when AC is connected i noticed, more power coming in - it just sucks as i think he can do better hehe ;-)


----------

